# Mistaken Identity?



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Among the images that appear when you google-image Schubert is this example:










I think this is actually a depiction of tenor Richard Tauber, who portrayed Schubert in the 1934 film, Blossom Time.

I meant to post a representative pic. of Tauber for comparison, but if I leave the site to copy the link, I'll lose what I've posted so far. I'm at work anyways.

What I will do is respond later to this post with a pic. Of Tauber and see if you agree with me. Or you can look him up.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Tauber:


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

And...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Even if you're right, a picture of Tauber as Schubert will probably show up in a google image search for Schubert. It only becomes a mistaken identity if this picture is then used for a book cover, stamp, etc.

A classic example of that is a series of stamps by different countries dedicated to Madame Curie using a photo by photographer Paul Schroder that shows actress Susan Marie Frontczak playing the famous scientist.

https://petapixel.com/2016/09/29/widely-used-portrait-marie-curie-actually-actress/


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2020)

EnescuCvartet said:


> Among the images that appear when you google-image Schubert is this example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it doesn't look much like a still from a 30s film to me.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

No it certainly does not. But I think it resembles Tauber, who played Schubert, much more than any of the other ages we have of Schubert from his era. And this image may very be from the correct era, but I doubt it, given the striking resemblance to Tauber.

Thanks for the response


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

That Schubert picture in the OP is the same as the one on the Simple English Wikipedia page for Schubert: https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Schubert
... and (when flipped) is very very similar (but not identical) to the one on this Wikipedia entry: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Schubert#Last_years_and_masterworks
Both are attributed to the Austrian lithographer Josef Kriehuber (1800-1876).


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the response, Art Rock. Point well taken. I wonder if any users have seen this image representing Schubert in a bio or elsewhere. Or perhaps some user will know the name of the artist, or approximate date of the lithograph, or whatever it is.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

My favorite case of mistaken identity:

Our cable provider has a few dozen "channels" of streaming music (Channels 901-999). As the music plays there is always a banner that says the track and artist. The picture changes every once in a while and each one will have some 'fun fact' or piece of information about the song or artist.

There's a couple of "Classical" stations, and infrequently I'll play one or the other of them.

One time *ENGELBERT HUMPERDINCK* came up (for one of the two Hansel & Gretel tracks that gets airplay) with a photo of English pop singer Engelbert Humperdinck. Same name, wrong artist.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

If the first one really is a Kriehuber, than I suppose it's a case of perfect casting, from a resemblance stand point. I've seen a Kriehuber of Schubert (inside my Brendel/Schubert solo piano works set, 1822-1828), that looks nothing like those photos you cite and do resembles the traditional Schubert images. But you may have turned the coin, at that. Thanks


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sure they got Tauber to play Schubert because of his likeness to the picture, rather than a picture of Tauber. Here is a very similar picture, and with dates.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Classic FM published a set of photos of cats that look like composers. The Stravinsky one tickles me every time.

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/cats-composers-lookalikes/


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Merl said:


> Classic FM published a set of photos of cats that look like composers. The Stravinsky one tickles me every time.
> 
> https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/cats-composers-lookalikes/


Eh I went through those without looking at the answers and didn't make too strong of a connection. Classic Forer effect. After the fourth one they don't even look like anyone.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ethereality said:


> Eh I went through those without looking at the answers and didn't make too strong of a connection. Classic Forer effect. After the fourth one they don't even look like anyone.


I think my love of cats clouded my judgement. But a few are amusing.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


>


This was hilarious! :lol:



Merl said:


> Classic FM published a set of photos of cats that look like composers. The Stravinsky one tickles me every time.
> 
> https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/cats-composers-lookalikes/


I don't know how they got that plate on #7 without all their blood being on the outside...


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Putting the wig on the one cat is cheating.


----------

